# Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??



## silviomopp (26. Januar 2007)

Welches Gerät zum Heringsangeln im April ??


----------



## Fehlerteufel (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Welches Gerät zum Heringsangeln im April ??


moin,
ich nehme immer ne leichte spinnrute mit 0,20 er schnur nen heringsvorfach und nen heringsblei,gewicht vom blei der umgebung und dem wetter entsprechend.
das blei biege ich ein wenig rund,hat nen guten effekt beim absinken.
gruß klaus#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Welches Gerät zum Heringsangeln im April ??



moin silviomopp

da mußt du schon etwas prezieser fragen .kommt drauf an wo du auf hering angeln möchtest.vom boot ,mole,seebrücke oder auch vom rügendamm.

gruß
andy


----------



## silviomopp (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Vom Boot aus in der Ostsee, wir fahren mitte April. Ich hab damit gar keine erfahrung.... leider !!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Vom Boot aus in der Ostsee, wir fahren mitte April. Ich hab damit gar keine erfahrung.... leider !!



Wenn´se richtig gestapelt stehen,reicht auch ein langer
Kescher .....

Hab´s aber leider bislang nur in Norge erlebt...


Der   STF


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

da würd ich ne normale spinnrute 2.70 - 3.00m lang nehmen. Wurfgewicht so etwa 30-60gr oder 40-80gr , 2000er-4000er Rolle mit 30er monofilen schnur. heringe haben ein sehr weiches maul , daher schlitzen sie bei geflochtener zu schnell aus. Handelüblich herings bleie in 30-60gr je nach tiefe und strömung und heringsvorfächer mit echter fischhaut. evtl. auch mal einen kleinen pilker unten dran hängen wenn weniger läuft. könnte sein das denn dorsch am platz sind.


----------



## HeinzT (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Hallo,

und welche Hakengrößen soll man nehmen? Ich hab bisher, ich war erst zwei Mal Heringsangeln, immer sehr kleine Haken genommen und mir sind viele Fische abgefallen - andere haben mir zu größeren Haken und auch zu Zirkel-Hooks geraten, die noch besser sein sollen. Welche Größe nimmt man am Besten?

Heinz


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

die fertig zu kaufenen mit 5 haken un echter fischhaut sind ok , auf hakengröße achte ich da eigentlich nicht. zumindestens noch nie probleme mit gehabt#c .


----------



## Pilkfreak (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Schließe mich der Meinung von NOK-Angler in allen Punkten an und habe selber auch noch nie Probleme mit den fertigen Vorfächern gehabt. Habe vor allem in Dänemark, Hvide Sande sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dieser Gerätezusammenstellung gehabt.

Viel Glück

Grüße

Ole


----------



## dogfish (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Zum Angeln vom Sportboot nehme ich eine kürzere Spinnrute von 2,4 - 2.7 Meter mit max. 80g Wurfgewicht, eine mittlere Stationärrolle mit 0,25er Monofiler und einem gekauften Heringsvorfach mit Fischhaut.
Zum Angeln vom Ufer (z. B. Kappeln) nehme ich eine 3,3-3,6 Meter lange weiche Rute und 0,10er Geflochtene. Auch wenn man den einen oder anderen Aussteiger hat ist bei mir die Fangquote durch die größere Wurfweite und damit dem evtl. Erreichen der "heissen Bereiche" größer.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


So long
Achim


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Jo ne lechte Spinne mit nem Wg von 40 oder 60gr. sie sollte eine prabolische Aktion besitzen,dazu ne 3000 rolle und 20 mono oder 0,08-0,12 Geflochtene. Dazu noch nen rauhen lappen für die schuppen,alte kleidung,Vorfächer mit echter Fischhaut,Heringsbleie von 20-70gr. und birnenbleie(falls man weiter werfen muss) von 20-50gr.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

die besten Fänge hatte ich mit den Paternostern mit Fischhaut und selbstleuchtenden-Haken, aber ich gebe meinen vor.postern recht wenn Hering da ist kannst du auch blanke haken baden.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Nightbird61 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Moin,auf jeden Fall würde ich kein superteures Gerät nehmen-
DIE SCHUPPEN-DIE SIND ÜBERALL-|gr: Wichtig unbedinngt einen Drahtsetzkescher mitnehmen,die Heringe nach den Fang im Wasser abschütteln und die Schuppen sind weg:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

aber dran denken sie müssen tot sein


----------



## mike0815 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

ich will am 26.3. nahe rügendamm zuschlagen vom boot aus, hoffe nur das die bestien dann schon da sind |kopfkrat


----------



## Nightbird61 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

|director: EIN HERINGSGAFF WÄRE UNBEDINGT EMPFEHLENSWERT#:


----------



## chris13 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Heringsgaff???Noch nie gehört!?....erklärung bitte....kann mir son kleines Gaff nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Nightbird61 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

#: 5 Kappelner Killerheringe können einen leicht in die Schlei zerren.|muahah:


----------



## Bootsmann HH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Jo ne lechte Spinne mit nem Wg von 40 oder 60gr. sie sollte eine prabolische Aktion besitzen,dazu ne 3000 rolle und 20 mono oder 0,08-0,12 Geflochtene. Dazu noch nen rauhen lappen für die schuppen,alte kleidung,Vorfächer mit echter Fischhaut,Heringsbleie von 20-70gr. und birnenbleie(falls man weiter werfen muss) von 20-50gr.|rolleyes



Was?!

Seit Wochen schreibst Du zu allen Themen Deinen unqualifizierten Senf! Hört das irgendwann wieder auf?

Warum braucht man zum Heringsangeln eine Rute mit "parabolischer" Aktion???

Zum Heringsangeln vom Boot braucht man nicht mehr, als eine alte Rute, die auch versaut werden kann - oder?!

Wollte schon auf Deine anderen Antworten posten - war mir aber denn doch zu blöd. 

Was ich möchte ist, dass Du eventuell erst überlegst - und dann in die Tasten haust.

MFG

Bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> Seit Wochen schreibst Du zu allen Themen Deinen unqualifizierten Senf! Hört das irgendwann wieder auf?
> 
> ...


:q :q :q 
Moin Peer#h 
leben frisch?
Was machen die Twins?


----------



## Bootsmann HH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Moin Jörg!

Man(n) schlägt sich so durch... 

Habe derzeit ein kleines Formtief. Wetter ist schlecht, Schiff noch im Winterlager, Hund krank und heute abend muss ich noch in die Oper.

Die Twins wachsen prächtig, wenn die jetzt noch hübscher werden, dann müssen wir wohl demnächst auf eine Hallig umsiedeln. 
Da müssen sich dann die Jungs entwas einfallen lassen, um zu meinen Töchter zu kommen.

Freue mich auf das Frühjahr und eventuell ein kleines Angelevent auf unserer "EOS"".

Grüße

Peer


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> Seit Wochen schreibst Du zu allen Themen Deinen unqualifizierten Senf! Hört das irgendwann wieder auf?
> 
> ...



oha pn haste ja|kopfkrat,naja ich erklär dir das mit der Aktion mal so,dass man mit Geflochtener keine Dehnung hat und um das lästige ausschlitzen auszugleichen nehme ich ein weiche Rute,die die Schläge ausgleichtSo verlier ich weniger Fische


----------



## chris13 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Boa Junger Dorschler das ist ja wohl egal ob du ein paar Heringe verlierst oder nicht!Und bei dir MUSS es ja auch eine rute mit parabolischer Aktion sein.....Spitzenaktion reicht doch vollkommen.Und die "Schläge" vom Hering....das man die abfedern muss???Aber dir scheint ja jeder Fisch wichtig zu sein...


mfg Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

man sollte auf jeden fall bei einer nichtparabolischen rute 2-3 gummis aus muttis feinripp vor dem patanoster schalten .nur der sicherheit wegen#6

#q#q#q#q#q#q

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

nein,ich habe nicht geschrieben,dass sie eine haben muss,sondern sie sollte eine haben!!

Aber verliert nur weiter eure heringe#h

Ps:so kann man nicht argumentieren,man kann nicht erst alles anzweifeln und es dann abtun|kopfkrat

mfg Philipp


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Heringe angeln ist keine Kunst, nur da sein müssen sie und

kein Aufpasser der immer zuschaut das alle Heringsaugen zu 

sind.  

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Bellyboater (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Mal ne andere Frage. Hat schon mal einer von euch vom Belly aus auf Hering geangelt? Ich hab mich nämlich schon öfter gefragt, ob das klappt.


----------



## Tyron (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

@ Bellyboater: 

Sehr interessante Frage, würd mich auch mal interessieren. Will mir dieses Frühjahr nämlich auch mein erstes Belly besorgen und wenn das wirklich gehen könnte, wär das ja echt der Hammer!!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Warum sollte das nicht klappen,müsste man nur aufpassen,dass sich die haken nicht im Gummi "verankern"


----------



## Angel-Walter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was brauche ich zum Heringsangeln ??*

Es sind ja viele Ratschläge eingegangen,aber eines ist mir wichtig das dieses Heringsvorfach richtig angebracht werden muß.Denn es kann so rum und andersrum angebracht werden.Wichtig ist,das die Haken mit dem kleinen Vorfach stehen müßen und nicht nach unten hängen.Der Erfolg ist damit besser gegeben.


----------

